# Obama Is Doing The Kerry Two Step



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama Apologizes For Saying Soldiers' Lives Wasted

Illinois Sen. Barack Obama repeated his apologies for an offhand remark that the lives of U.S. troops killed in Iraq were "wasted."

At an appearance in Iowa on Sunday, the Democratic presidential candidate told listeners: "We now have spent $400 billion and have seen over 3,000 lives of the bravest young Americans wasted."

He immediately apologized on Sunday, saying the remark was "a slip of the tongue."

During an appearance Monday in Nashua, he apologized again, telling reporters he meant to criticize civilian leadership of the war, not those serving in the military.

"Even as I said it, I realized I had misspoken," Obama said. "It is not at all what I intended to say, and I would absolutely apologize if any (military families) felt that in some ways it had diminished the enormous courage and sacrifice that they'd shown."

Obama made his second visit to New Hampshire on Monday, following a weekend announcement speech in Springfield, Ill. and a visit to first-caucus state Iowa.

Australian Leader Knocks Obama


----------

